

We need to change startup culture: Gender Edition - chrnguyen
http://chrnguyen.com/writings/2012/9/30/we-need-to-change-tech-startup-culture

======
truebecomefalse
I've interviewed over 200 applicants... three or four were women and like all
but a few of the 200 applicants they were dreadfully unqualified. I guess that
is why we have a 100% male company now at 10 employees. I wish this were
different, I really do. Give me a 50/50 gender company and I would be a happy
man. Sadly from where I am sitting it does not even seem remotely possible.

I'm thinking we need to fix social stigmas against female engineers at a much
lower level.

